# got this in a email today ... GRAPHIC



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

not funny !

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/00002.flv
​


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Not funny is right. I'll bet he won't try that again. How stupid.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG, that was pretty bad….............. How scary, my mouth is still wide open…......


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

That reminds me…did I leave the grill on?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, he wont do that again.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

He learned a valuable lesson about electricity today.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I especially like how everyone runs away and watched him burn afterwords. No heros in that crowd. LOL


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

When I am down in Brazil there are warnings not to fly kites near power lines. Kids &* teens are often killed this way. They make small kites and put very long tails on them. The lines are filled with these kites in places.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What was he thinking?!

Sad…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

He was thinking he wanted to get a free ride and not get off the top of the train like he was asked.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I always knew that electricity bites


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

should have switched to 220


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

A few weeks ago I sent this to my friend who worked for Siemens.

He has sent me a pic of a guy that was careless, like this guy (who was really drunk), and he looked like an overcooked bratwurst.

This stuff is nothing to fool around with.

Lee


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I could have gone all year without see that! But I did watch the whole thing.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I watched this three times, did he touch the wire TWICE?! What a nitwit!! 
This was the end of him I'm guessing, right?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Was that the conductor asking for the ticket? Well he got his ticket punch. This reminds me of another nitwit who was at a petro station washing the tar off his car with the gas hose. He would dispense a few drop on a rag and wash the tar off his Mercedes Benz and return and clean return and clean and then final he decided it was time for a smoke brake and whoosh. I still til this day can see that vapor trail….nothing amazing me anymore…Blkcherry


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

No doubt there were hundreds of commuters who would gladly have pushed him into the wires, just to get the train moving.

I say this based on an experience I had, where a guy outside of Sacramento was on the highway, in his car, threatening to shoot himself. The CHP had the highway closed. I was on my way to the airport to pick up my roommate; the rest of the city was on its way to a Kings game at the Arco Arena (check a map. You'll see what I mean). The SOB finally shot himself after 5 hours. Flights were leaving with no one on board, and the refs at the game had to get permission from the NBA to start late, since no one was there at tipoff time. Any of us would've gladly shot him.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

that happened in china a few weeks ago…some guy was on a bridge threatening to jump and holding up traffic for a while…some guy walked past the barriers and pushed him off.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, it's weird, but I knew it was going to happen as soon as the video started. I know stupid people with wires at arms length I guess.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

The things that pass for entertainment. I don't know what is to be considered worse, watching it, forwarding it to another, or having this this emailed to me becasue someone thought I may enjoy it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

That looks like a gene pool improvement! He won't be making babies and thats a good thing!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

That line had 25,000 volts AC in it according to the Indian Railways FAQ. Yikes.


----------



## bkm4837 (Jul 6, 2009)

every one has a god given right to be stupid some people abuse it


----------



## tiglet (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow! That was pretty sickening… I learned my lesson about electricity the old-fashioned way, sticking a fork in the toaster.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

A good lawyer will make his family very wealthy. Anyone can see that those power lines were to low and an accident was waiting to happen.

Haven said that: Why the hell did I just watch that mung??


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow


----------

